# General Router Bit Brand Recommendations



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have finally purchased a used router and table so I'm now in the process of building up a collection of bits. Right now my interest is in the standard shapes, general purpose triming bits, and some jointery bits.

The question is what brands? So far my research has turned up a dozen or so manufacturers and a couple of single reviews but no overall rating and ranking of the quality of multiple manufacturers.

Can anyone point me towards some type of ratings like this or at least some idea as to which brands to stick with and which to specifically avoid?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's my theory on items such as this. Basically it's a you get what you pay for, but with some extra explaining.

For items like router bits, drill bits, blades, etc. the lower priced items will work fairly well, but don't expect them to last long. The mid range is the place to be for things like this. Not crap, but not overpriced for that extra bit of whatever. And the high price range is just that, HIGH. Unless you are going to use it everyday, I believe it's a waste of money to get that. But then again, some people need to have the best all the time. I prefer to spend the money on the tool and the accessories (bits) I get what I need. For a router I would get some nicer bits for the ones I use most, and when I run across a situation where I need a special bit, I would buy accordingly. No need to buy a truck load of bits when half of them will never be used. (But, again, that's just me).

I don't know what's "better" than what as far as router bits go. I don't use it a whole lot. So I generally get the cheaper ones and they work well. I can tell with some of them that they produce some tearout because they are getting to the end of their lifespan.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Here's my theory on items such as this. Basically it's a you get what you pay for, but with some extra explaining.
> 
> For items like router bits, drill bits, blades, etc. the lower priced items will work fairly well, but don't expect them to last long. The mid range is the place to be for things like this. Not crap, but not overpriced for that extra bit of whatever. And the high price range is just that, HIGH. Unless you are going to use it everyday, I believe it's a waste of money to get that. But then again, some people need to have the best all the time. I prefer to spend the money on the tool and the accessories (bits) I get what I need. For a router I would get some nicer bits for the ones I use most, and when I run across a situation where I need a special bit, I would buy accordingly. No need to buy a truck load of bits when half of them will never be used. (But, again, that's just me).
> 
> I don't know what's "better" than what as far as router bits go. I don't use it a whole lot. So I generally get the cheaper ones and they work well. I can tell with some of them that they produce some tearout because they are getting to the end of their lifespan.


This seems like a pretty good philosophy to me. 

Unless you are a professional needing these tools for your daily living the middle of the pack provedes good service. 

Watch for sales. I recently got a number of what look like good 1/2" shaft bits for $5.00 on sale at Woodfrafters. 

Just be sure the bits are carbide tipped and not solid steel.

George


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

Jeff,
That's a very good question. 
To start with I would suggest buying your bits from a reliable source so if you encounter a problem you can return it. There is nothing wrong with buying at an online auction site or something like that but if you have to ship it back then any saving would be lost, not to mention the time involved. 
I do not know of any rating system but that would be nice.
I have had good luck with what I consider to be moderately priced bits.... (In no particular order) Whiteside, Freud, Bosch and Woodcraft.
One side note. If your router will accept 1/2" shank bits, buy them whenever possible because you will find that they will cut better than the 1/4" shank bits. Although a little more money I think that they are worth it. 
Keith


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For bits that I tend to use a lot, I prefer to buy premium grade bits from names like Infinity, Whiteside, Amana, CMT, Freud, or Eagle America. For special profiles that see less action, I prefer to save some money with good value imports like Holbren, MLCS Woodworking, Woodriver (formerly Woodcraft), Price Cutter, Grizzly, or Woodline. The cheapest no name bits can be dangerous and aren't worth the risk with so many well proven well known choices.

Sets can offer some good values, but I prefer smaller sets...larger sets tend to have numerous near duplicate profiles, and many of the bits will never be used. There are usually only a handful of profiles that most poeple use.

My top pick...the 7 pc basic set of the most common profiles from Whiteside. Holbren sells it for ~ $80 shipped with "woodnet10" or "SMC10" discount. Top shelf cutters made in the USA that'll perform better, and last longer than discount bits. Then add specialty profiles as needed. 









Fine Woodworkings bit ratings:


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a lot of bits from various manufacturers. I believe Whiteside to be the best in every category that I have tried and recently decided I would always buy Whiteside, if available. My second choice, and have always been happy, is Freud. I stay away from bargain priced bits, yes, I believe you get what you pay for. I have also had custom profiles made from Whiteside and they were always perfect.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*One online source I use*

Is www.ptreeusa.com and for their Freud router bits here's a link:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/freud_bits_list.htm They have good service and some online only specials.
Her's a link for Whiteside: http://www.woodworkersworld.net/

:yes: bill


----------



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input!!

Whiteside was one of the names that was unknown to me before I started looking but seemed appealing from what information I could find. Same with Infinity and Amana so I'll keep my eyes open for good deals on these three at least.

So far the only bit I've purchased is a Porter Cable but that was what was available locally and I needed it NOW for a project that I've been falling behind on for a while.

Jeff

PS - yes, I'm lucky enough to have found a router that takes 1/2" shanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This place

http://mlcswoodworking.com/

is an excellent source of bits.

George


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a basic set of MLCS bits and a couple Freud bits that I picked up as I needed them. I have no complaints about either. My dad has a set from Grizzly that he likes. The MLCS and Grizzly are similarly priced, a little less than WH, Freud, etc.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> This seems like a pretty good philosophy to me.
> 
> Unless you are a professional needing these tools for your daily living the middle of the pack provedes good service.
> 
> ...


 I got some of those $5.00 bits, for the price they are great but not carbide.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

You have some great advise here. I generally stick with Whiteside, Amana, Freud, and CMT for bits that I use frequently. For specialty bits, especially ones I know will see limited use, I am not as picky (MLCS, Bosch, PC, etc). Both the Bosch and PC bits cut great, but just don't seem to last like the premium brands. I don't have a lot of experience with the MLCS bits, but so far would rank them about the same as PC and Bosch. Eagle America is another brand to check out.

It has been several years since I have purchaed any, but I stay away from brands like Hickory, Vermont America, Skil, and Craftsman for router bits. Their quality may have improved, so other members may have more recent experience.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mwhafner said:


> You have some great advise here. I generally stick with Whiteside, Amana, Freud, and CMT for bits that I use frequently. For specialty bits, especially ones I know will see limited use, I am not as picky (MLCS, Bosch, PC, etc). Both the Bosch and PC bits cut great, but just don't seem to last like the premium brands. I don't have a lot of experience with the MLCS bits, but so far would rank them about the same as PC and Bosch. Eagle America is another brand to check out.
> 
> It has been several years since I have purchaed any, but I stay away from brands like Hickory, Vermont America, Skil, and Craftsman for router bits. Their quality may have improved, so other members may have more recent experience.


I have many craftsman bits. Just as good as any others I have.

G


----------

